# wiped out after D attack?



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't have them very often anymore, or very bad [thanks, Mike's tapes! ], but does anyone else get just totally wiped out [no pun intended ;-)], meaning dreadfully tired, after a D attack?Though they are more infrequent, with the last 2 I have noticed that I'm just *exhausted* after. Feel like falling asleep in my chair tired [which is not OK because I have more to do]. If I can drag myself to the kitchen and get something soothing, like yogurt, I will recover in a little while. So I'm wondering if it's a blood sugar crash...I run a little hypoglycemic. And I used to always feel hungry after any D back when I was normal and things disagreed with me, but that usually was solved by just drinking some water. It was artificial--colo-gastric reflex I suspect.I suppose I could also be low on fluids after...I always have plenty of water or mint tea with any food...Just curious if anyone else gets this. And if there's anything I can do about it, to recover faster.


----------



## 20577 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi. I just joined the group and so good to know that I am not alone. I have IBS-D 2 - 3 times a week. And yes I too am completely wiped out. I can't function. Therefore I have to miss work. My employer thinks it's all in my head. I have had 3 doctors tell me I have IBS. I'm going to see my 2nd specialist soon. It is getting to the point where I am just tired of it all. Tired of the doctors, my employer and most of all the pain from it period. I am getting to the point where I just end it all.


----------



## 22161 (Aug 1, 2006)

After a bad D attack, i also could just fall asleep. I have done actually on the loo in the past when its easing!!







my boyf finds this hilarious.I've been told it's cuz i get dehydrated. I haven't found a way to stop it from happening. I drink over 3 litres of water a day. I find it helps alittle if i drink a big glass of water when the D attack is over. Otherwise i take a nap!







and hope i wake up in time so i'm not late for work!sorry i can't help, just thought it might be nice to know your not alone x


----------



## 20927 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi there,I to experience this after a D attack. It is nasty and leaves me exausted.CLFULK....don't give up!! There are all sorts of good ideas here on this site that will be helpful to you. If you are having any feelings of ending it all, such as you expressed in your last posting, you are most likely suffering from depression. I have been there aand am currently undergoing treatment. There is light at the end of the tunnel for those of us with IBS. Please get to a counsellor or help line as soon as you can. There is no need to suffer in your own head. There is help out there. At the very least go and see you doctor and express your feelings of being suicidal to he/she. They will help you.Please get help and keep your head held high.Jo Jo


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

Angry Optimist,You discribed exactly how I feel after a D attack! :My mental clarity is also lacking!!( You are not alone! Try replacing all the lost fluids with Gatorade or Powerade, it really helps with lost electrolytes.


----------



## 16453 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi. I am new to this goroup and sure am glad I;m not the only one with the pain,I get bloated and my stomach feels like I've been punched in the gut.Then the diarrea. I feel totally wiped out and really have a hard time getting babck to normal. It can be very painful. Does anyone else have the severe bloating and stomach pain?


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Ohhhhh yeah, Jaynee, I get the bloating. It's actually my main complaint, since my work requires activity and it really interferes sometimes. Well, it used to. CLFULK, don't give up!!! In March I was at my lowest. Couldn't work, got so bad I couldn't drive. WAsn't sleeping. Was having panic attacks. I had a severe B deficiency on top of [probably from, according to my doc and what I've read] the IBS. It seemed I had spiraled down, gotten worse and worse, and not being able to drive just left me wondering what *was* left.I'm back at work, sleeping well [I wasn't sleeping then, either], and having a lot of reduction in my symptoms [some from treating the B, for the B symptoms; some from Mike's tapes]. They don't stop me anymore.I do understand the fed up with docs and insurance crud. I SO understand! Finding the *right* doc makes all the difference. But even if you don't, or until you do, crawl the site! There's also help on the bboard. And the others are right: get to a help line, NOW!! this sounds like depression! There is hope. You can find it all over this bboard--stories of doing better, by various means. And stories that began with people quitting or losing jobs, too. If you need to pm me and/or call someone, I am *not* a helpline expert, those people can help you more, but I sure will talk to you.You are by NO means alone!!!


----------



## 17620 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi, I have just joined the group and would like to say that it's comforting to know that other people are having similar symptons to me. After a severe attack I am left feeling physically drained, tired and usually with a headache. the stingning isn't much fun either. During an attack (which often starts in the night or rearly morning)I am incapable of going to work as I only have a matter of minutes notice that i need to go again. My employer has so far been very understanding.i am, as I write this, just recovering from a 3 day bout that pretty much ruined my weekend away.ThanksBen


----------



## 18729 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi, I am new and am surpried to see that what people are saying is exactly how I feel. Tired, sick, depressed, anxious, etc.I have been sick for 3 yrs. Just started to see a New GI doctor and have had more tests. Just wanted to say that I will be open to suggestions because I can't live like this. I feel like a prisoner.Thanks to all.


----------



## 15326 (Aug 31, 2006)

Same thing here. I use to bounce back quicker when I was younger with IBS but now that I'm older it just wipes me out. I think the spasms is what kills ya. It's a curse. I'm on my 4th anti/D effexor 37.5 and its has completely stopped my IBS so far (2nd week)and this med really agrees with me BUT it kills my sex drive and performance. They all seem to do this to me. I guess I will have to make up my mind soon IBS or sex drive. The only drug I have not tried yet is remeron I'll trade a few pounds for sex drive? Any men with IBS-D help me here?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Is your anxiety a preexisting condition or did it just come along after IBS made it's appearance? I ask, because I have taken an entirely different route in my treatment and, as one who once suffered from male smoker's impotence, the flavonoids I use not only worked on my cholesterol and IBS, they also repaired my sex functions. (All three conditions reflect on poor circulation, presumabley from plaque buildups, or so the urologist thought.) The anxieties I had were real, but once I stopped blowing off in my clothing, they disipated.So you see, some treatments will actually enhance your drive.







Mark


----------



## 15326 (Aug 31, 2006)

I always had some anxiety since I was a child but I get IBS attacks under the most calm situations also. I also have high cholesterol and USE to smoke. I also understand the effexor can possibly raise your bad cholesterol. I'm going to take the effexor for another week and see if the sex drive comes back and also get a blood test to see what it's doing to my cholesterol levels. What kind of flavonoids do you take? I'll look into that.


----------



## 14258 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes, I have an average of D attach twice to thrice a week. I am usually wiped out after the attack. The very challenging part is that I have to teach with loud voice. I think there are two solutions if you still have to work. One is to reserve some chocolate in your office and second is to have a bowl of suger/salt with water in the moring or after the attack. I am from Asia, so I am also experimenting some Asian traditional massage or psycho-therapy. I think a big disadvantage of western medicine is that it only deals with symptom, never about the cause


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have attacks several times a week. After being on the toilet 3-4 times a day the pain and spasms and upset in my life take a horrible toll. I can't believe most days that I have to carry on. I get VERY LITTLE RELIEF IF ANY FROM THE SCRIPT ANTISPASMOTICS ETC. tHE ONLY THINGS THAT HELPS IS PAIN MEDS. I usually grab myself by the scruff of my neck and drag myself to carry on. Really don't know how I do it most days. I know others here are the same way. I think most people would be horrified if they really knew how we felt everyday and are expected to carry because of the stigma that IBS_D is mostly in our heads.


----------



## 15326 (Aug 31, 2006)

The best thing you could do is find a good GI doctor who is up on IBS and VERY up on anti/D. I have been with IBS on and off since I was a child. So far effexor has been working. The side effects sucks and hope they will get easier as time goes by.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

IBSUCKS: Provex CV is what I use.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...0261/m/42310453There is an interesting post on the GERD Borad from "madman" who tried another blend with very similar results for his GERD. I don't know if it will also affect his bowels and general circulation or not; but I am encouraged that a different formulation would work as well for him.Mark


----------



## sharanne (Aug 23, 2006)

I too feel totally 'wiped out' after an attack. Worried that I was unique in this regard. Had a colonoscopy today and thank heavens, no polyps or anything abnormal, but am 'paying the price' for the procedure and the purgative you have to take to 'clean you out' before the procedure. My GI doctor, who I thoroughly trust, does not however believe in meds (including imodium) but I still use it when necessary. Went to a dietitian for a while with some success, but want to feel normal for a longer period of time as I travel a lot and am a very busy person. Just want to get it under control - I do cycle through good and bad times, but have had a rather rough six months or so with it. Which meds have any of you had the best success with? Thanks in advance for any suggestions - will take these to my GP or perhaps try to convince my GI doctor to let me give them a try.


----------



## 14444 (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm in a real panic mode here -- I've been dealing with the D for over a year and been lucky enough to have a short commute and a sympathetic boss. Now my co. has been merged and I'm so freaked out over a longer commute and a not-so-understanding boss. My question is has anyone used the Family Medical Leave Act because of the D? I'm so wiped out all the time and the added stress is making it even worse, I'm wondering if this is an option (a short term one anyway).


----------

